# die armen Fische...Neuteichbesitzer braucht dringend Input... !



## EquusIgnifer (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe es verträgt sich mit der hier üblichen Netiquette einigermaßen, wenn ich die Vorstellungssparte hier gleich mit einem kleinen Hilferuf zusammenlege.... dem Teich zuliebe...!

Ich bin grade umgezogen, habe zum ersten Mal überhaupt einen Garten und Teich, den ich jetzt hegen darf, aber ich muß das ja erst mal lernen !
Nur ist , dem Teichleben zuliebe - so wie ich es sehe - Eile geboten, hier tätig zu werden...!

Der Teich ist jetzt einige Wochen nicht berührt worden.
Es gibt eine Pumpe, die läuft, das Wasser sieht dunkel und nicht gut aus.

Ich bin total ahnungslos.

Was ich sehe ist ein Wasserzulauf in Form eines Schlauches, der in den Frosch ( auf den Bildern ist der Frosch im Vordergrund zu sehen, also sein Rücken ) mündet.
Dieser Schlauch kann an den Außenwasserhahn angeschlossen werden.

Wann und wie oft macht man das mit der Frischwasserzufuhr ? Muß man gleichzeitig altes Wasser entnehmen, und wenn ja, wie geht das dann ?
Dann in der Mitte des Teiches läuft eine Pumpe, ich weiß nur, daß man die Brücke nicht betreten sollte, da sie quasi "einsturzgefährdet" ist (das Holz morsch).
Wegen der Fische sollte die Pumpe im Winter auch durchlaufen, dafür habe ich einen schwimmenden Deckel.
Soweit endet meine Info auch schon.
Im Hintergrund sieht man in dem liegenden Blumentopf Wasser aus einem Schlauch in den Teich laufen, das ist wohl ein "Umlauf", der mit der Pumpe zusammenhängt ???

Ich habe im Gartenhäuschen Geräte gefunden, die auch auf den Bildern sind.
Eines ist beschriftet mit "Schmutzwasserpumpe".
Für mich sieht der Teich so aus, als könnte er die jetzt vielleicht brauchen.... aber wie gehe ich vor ?

Ohje... hoffe, ihr Profs könnt mir da helfen....

Beste Grüße 
Equus


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2018)

Servus und herzlich Willkommen

Leider kann man die Bilder nicht sehen. Du kannst sie aber hier hochladen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Feuerpferd,

willkommen im Forum.
Helmut hat es schon geschrieben, man kann leider Deine Bilder nicht sehen und die Links laden ewig bis gar nicht. Es wäre schön, wenn Du die Bilder direkt hier im Forum hochladen würdest.



EquusIgnifer schrieb:


> Ich bin total ahnungslos.


Dann ist es vielleicht gut, wenn Du Dich hier im Forum Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge umschaust und informierst.

Für den Anfang:
Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen wäre es sehr gut, wenn Du den 'Frosch' mal ein ganzes Weilchen laufen lassen würdest, damit wenigstens etwas Frischwasser zugeführt wird.
Als Faustregel wird bei kleineren Teichen ein wöchentlicher 'Teilwasserwechsel' von ca. 10 % durchgeführt. Also altes Wasser raus, danach frisches rein. 
Später dann, wenn man den Teich und dessen Wasserwerte kennt, kann man sich diese Faustregel an seinen Teich anpassen.


Vielleicht könntest Du Dir auch mal die Zeit nehmen, um den Teich, seine Technik und dessen Umfeld gründlich kennzulernen.

Welche Technik ist verbaut?
Bezeichnungen finden oder für uns fotografieren
Ist diese funktionsfähig oder verdreckt

Zustand des Teiches allgemein und des Teichrandes
unter anderem auch: Wie groß und tief ist der Teich ungefähr

Teichpflanzen
Viel mehr kann man noch nicht sagen, da eben Deine Bilder auch nicht abrufbar sind und die Glaskugeln im Forum im allgemeinen nicht so recht funktionieren. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ansaj (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Equus,

herzlich Willkommen.

Wohnst du zur Miete oder ist es gekauft?

Wenn deine Angabe von 800 l stimmt, dann wäre meine erste Tat, allen Fischen ein gutes (großes) neues Zuhause zu suchen. Um welche Fische handelt es sich? Wobei das fast egal ist, denn 800 l reichen keinem Teichfisch. 
Teilwasserwechsel kannst du jetzt auch schon machen. Niemals das gesamte Teichwasser entfernen, das macht man nur wenn es wirklich sein muss. Zum Anfang kannst du auch einen größeren Wechsel als 10% machen. Unbedingt darauf achten, dass Wasser entnommen und nicht einfach nur aufgefüllt wird. Darauf achten, dass das Wasser geeignet ist, also erstmal Leitungswasser verwenden. 

Ich freue mich, die Fotos sehen zu können 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## EquusIgnifer (1. Aug. 2018)

Naaaaamd beinander,

also die Liter-Angabe...ich hab irgendwas daumengepeilt, denn da ich noch NIE mit dem Thema zu tun hatte, kann ich so eine Wassermenge
einfach nicht einschätzen.
Stimmen wird es nicht, das wäre Zufall, aber wie weit es abweicht.... hmmm....

Es ist gekauft, und es wird sich wohl höchstens um Goldfischchen handeln.

Ich werde mich morgen früh gleich an etwas Frischwasserzufuhr machen für den Anfang.

Jetzt versuche ich das mit den Bildern nochmal ohne Photohost, direkt von meiner SD-Card über "Datei hochladen".


----------



## EquusIgnifer (1. Aug. 2018)

Das ging zu früh raus, hier sind noch weitere Bilder...:


----------



## Wild (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Equus,
die Schmutzwasserpumpe brauchst du um Wasser aus dem Teich zu entfernen, oder ihn mal leer zu pumpen. Das andere ist ein Teichschlammsauger. Den brauchst du um Schlamm vom Grund des Teiches abzusaugen. Günstig ist es dabei, wenn du den Grund siehst. 
Ansonsten denke ich, dass etwas wenig Wasser im Teich ist. Der "Frosch" sitzt sicher am Teichrand. Du solltest also mal großzügig Wasser nachfüllen und beobachten inwieweit der Wasserstand später wieder sinkt.
Wenn die Brück morsch ist, würde ich sie abreißen und eventuell ersetzen.
Erkunde mal wie tief der Teich ist und ob wie viel Schlamm auf dem Boden ist.
Dann kannst du entscheiden, ob du eventuell das ganze Wasser rauspumpst und eine Grundreinigung vornimmst.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Ansaj (2. Aug. 2018)

EquusIgnifer schrieb:


> Stimmen wird es nicht, das wäre Zufall, aber wie weit es abweicht.... hmmm....



Na, wenn du nicht noch eine 0 vergessen hast (und das sieht auf den Bildern nicht danach aus), ist es eh egal. Ob nun 800 oder 1000 oder 1200 l, der Teich ist zu klein für die annähernd artgerechte Haltung von Goldfischen. Versuche ihnen doch bitte ein größeres Heim zu suchen (ab 10.000l). Ohne Fische hast du auch kaum etwas zu tun und kannst dich einfach an den Pflanzen erfreuen. Oder du findest Gefallen am Teichlern und baust einen größeren . 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Aug. 2018)

Moin, und herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.
Auf dem ersten Bild schaut es so aus, als wäre der Teich insgesamt schon größer als das was man bis dato an Wasser sieht. der trockengelegte Kies schaut für mich danach aus, als ob da eigentlich normalerweise auch Wasser steht. Handelt es sich denn um eine sog. Teichschale oder wurde Folie verlegt. Schau doch mal, ob unter dem trockenen Kies Folie zu Vorschein kommt und versuche anhand dieser Maßnahme einmal ringsum abzuchecken, ob und wie weit Folie liegt. Abstecken, Bänzel umzu und Bilder bei Tageslicht machen. Mit nem Zollstock mal vorsichtig den Teichboden an verschiedenen Stellen abmessen, vielleicht kriegst Du so eine Ahnung über die ungefährere Teichgröße. Sollte es zutreffen, dass der Kies normalerweise auch unter Wasser steht, so als Flachwasserzone, dann schnell Frischwasser auffüllen, da ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass da Pflanzen stehen, die u.U. gern IM  Wasser stehen. Bin mal gespannt.... wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, wie warm das Teich ist. Auch Goldfische wollen ungern gekocht werden.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Equus,
dass der Teich nicht sehr groß ist, ist keine Frage . In Deinen ersten (etwas höher aufgelösten) Fotos ist sogar eine Kapillarsperre im vorderen Bereich erkennbar, der Frosch steht deutlich außerhalb davon. Es wird schon ein Folienteich sein, den der Vorbesitzer angelegt hat. Mit dem Schlammsauger hat er sicherlich regelmäßig den Boden abgesaugt.
Da Dein Teich nicht sehr groß (und vermutlich auch nicht sehr tief ¿ (Ironie) ist, "leidet" er unter der Hitze. Der Wasserstand erscheint mir auch arg niedrig (der Vorbesitzer hat ihn sicherlich so angelegt, dass man keine Folie über Wasser sieht, wenn er voll ist). Auch wenn das nach "nur" wenigen cm aussieht, es könnte ein halbes Teichvolumen sein.
Ich würde jeden Tag ein wenig nachfüllen, und den Rand kontrollieren bzw. freimachen.
Über die Pumpe kannst Du uns auch ein wenig schlauer machen. Wenn die irgendwo in den Teich gelegt wurde, dann könnte auch das Ansaugkörbchen dicht sein. Wenn gar noch ein Druckfilter daranhängt, dann ist der garantiert überfällig. Es wäre schön, wenn Du da mal schaust, ist ja sonst auch schade um die Technik.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für alle bisherigen Beiträge - jetzt ist es einige Wochen her, es gab so viel Anderes, daß ich noch nicht tiefer ins Teich-Thema eintauchen konnte.
Aber gleich nach euren Hinweisen konnte ich mittels regelmäßigem Nachfüllen das Ganze erst mal frisch halten.
Durch das schnelle Verdunsten im heißen Sommer hatte der Teich durch das permanente Nachfüllen ja viel frisches Wasser erhalten.
Und auch einen höheren Füllstand, als noch auf den obigen Fotos, da war einfach schon was verdunstet.

Ja, es ist ein Folienteich, ca. 1987 /88 angelegt, mir nicht bekannt, daß er mal erneuert wurde.
Es gibt nur kleine graue Fischchen, die beim Nachfüllen frischen Wassers auch gleich herumschwänzeln.
Ich erinnere mich, daß die Vorbesitzerin sagte, die graben sich im Winter ein.
Unten neue Fotos - die Pumpe sitzt wohl in der Teichmitte.
Dann ist in dem Faß noch ein Gehäuse / Gerät?, aber was es ist, weiß ich nicht.
Von dort aus läuft Wasser in den Teich.
Aus dem Schnorchel oberhalb der Pumpe blubbert das Wasser seit einigen Tagen jetzt nur noch schwach, ganz anders als vorher.
Die Pumpe (und wohl auch der Rest) zeigt scheinbar Algen, vielleicht kann man das auf den Fotos sehen.

Ich hänge auch nochmal Bilder von dem Teichschlammsauger an, Modell "Neptun" von Bahag AG.
Der dicke Schlauch sollte ja eigentlich an den Stiel mit staubsauger-ähnlichem Aufsatz angeschlossen werden.
Diesen gibt es wohl nicht mehr, stattdessen ist im Gartenhäuschen ein Stiel  von "ubbink" bzw ein "clean-magic".
Der Anschluß vom clean-magic paßt nur vom Durchmesser her nicht auf diesen "Neptun"-Sauger.
Irgendwie müßten die Vorbesitzer das ja verbunden haben, vielleicht gab es da ein Adapter, das nicht mehr da ist ?

Eine Packung gegen Algen sehe ich auch, "Zeo-Bakter-Lith" - wie bringt man das ein ?


----------



## EquusIgnifer (2. Okt. 2018)

.......was den clean-magic betrifft, über den habe ich gerade gelesen, daß der ohne Motor, sondern mit Unterdruck nur am
__ Wasserschlauch angeschlossen funktioniert.
Insofern zumindest klar, daß das nicht mit dem Teichschlammsauger verbunden werden soll.
Wie er genau funktioniert, suche ich noch.
Es liegt auch noch ein Kescher rum - wie ich hier in anderen Beiträgen gesehen habe, kann man das für`s Grobe
schon mal hernehmen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Feuerpferd,
dein Wasser sieht auf den neuen Fotos eigentlich ganz gut aus. 
Hast Du mal, wie schon gefragt gemessen, wie tief der Teich ist? Einfach Zollstock an eine Latte befestigen und in der Mitte reinhalten.
Wenn er bei dem jetzt erreichten Wasserstand mehr als 60cm hat und der Vorbesitzer sagte er hat die Pumpe über Winter durchlaufen lassen, würde ich das auch so machen und jetzt garnicht mehr viel im Teich herumwurschteln. Vor Allem jtzt keine Komplettreinigung mehr durchführen.
Es geht nämlich auf den Winter zu und alles im Teich geht langsamer und soll auch zur Ruhe kommen.
Mit dem Kescher evtl. reingefallesnes Laub herausfischen. 
Die Pumpe mal abschalten, herausnehmen, aufmachen und in einem Eimer Wasser reinigen. Ohne Spülmittel, nur mit einer Bürste und dann wieder in Betrieb nehmen.
Nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr kannst Du dann mal richtig klar Schiff im Teich machen.

Eine Gesamtansicht des Teiches, und mit Fischen wäre schön.

Kleine Teiche haben auch ihren Reiz! 

Grüße aus dem Saarland,
Robert


----------



## EquusIgnifer (2. Okt. 2018)

Servus Robert,
ich dachte schon, ich kriege geschimpft wegen dem Wasser, aber dann ist es ja scheinbar gar nicht so schlimm.
Habe mal so weit  in der Mitte wie möglich (Brücke ist nicht mehr richtig stabil, hieß es) den Meterstab angesetzt, an ein paar Stellen - ohne zuviel zu
drücken - kam erst nur auf 40/45 cm,  dann direkt neben der Pumpe bei drei Versuchen 60 / 65 / 70 cm.
Wollte nicht fester drücken, aber da war schon etwas Widerstand - wahrscheinlich kann man da an der Folie mit dem Meterstab auch nicht
so schnell was kaputtmachen, nehme ich an.
Vielleicht war das mit den 45 cm an den meisten Stellen wegen der Pflanzen ? Sonst wäre das ein ziemliches Gefälle auf kleiner Fläche.

Ja, die Teich-"Vorbewohner" haben im Winter durchlaufen lassen und mit einer oben mit Steinen beschwerten runden Styropor-Konstruktion den
Schnorchel abgedeckt.   Es hieß, so könne es weitersprudeln, aber friert um den Schnorchel rum nicht ganz zu.

Wenn es nochmal etwas freundlicheres Wetter an einem freien Tag gibt, werde ich dann eine Alu-Leiter über die Brücke legen und die Pumpe
zum Reinigen rausholen, wie Du empfohlen hast.
Hoffe, ich kann dann auch noch gleich Fotos machen.

Ich habe mal den Behälter in dem Faß aufgemacht und ein Foto davon.  Scheint sowas wie ein Filter zu sein.
Könnte auch der der Grund sein, warum es aus dem Schnorchel jetzt so langsam läuft ?

Es gibt am Stromanschluß-Kasten in Teichnähe zwei Stecker bzw zwei Kabel, die in Richtung Teich laufen. Außer dem einen für die Pumpe, wo
könnte denn das zweite Kabel hinführen ?


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Okt. 2018)

Hi,
morgen ist ja Feiertag und vielleicht wird es bei euch ja auch freundlicher.

Da kannst du ja das zweite Kabel mal verfolgen.

Ich schätze das ist für die Pumpe, die den Filter versorgt. Vielleicht ist ja auch irgendwo eine Leuchte.

Da auf den älteren Fotos Wasser bis oben im Filter ist und jetzt ist er leer, ist die Pumpe entweder aus oder auch verstopft/verschmutzt.

Den Filter würde ich über Winter nicht betreiben. Also die Pumpe aus dem Wasser nehmen und sauber machen und frostfrei im Keller überwintern.

Es gibt hier im Hobby-Gartenteich ganz viele Tipps und Anleitungen für Anfänger. Da wirst du bestimmt auch bald zum Teichprofi.

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## EquusIgnifer (2. Okt. 2018)

Da ist ein Mißverständnis, das hat wohl mit meinem Foto auf dieser Seite weiter oben zu tun.
Das Bild oben von dem was innen im Faß ist, ist das Gehäuse mit Deckel - das sieht wohl nur so aus wie Wasser, aber was man da sieht, ist  nur
der Deckel.
Das letzte Bild - da habe ich auch den inneren Deckel entfernt. Ob das vorher weiter mit Wasser voll war.....ich weiß es nicht.
Also habe ich demnach richtig geraten, es ist ein Filter.
Müßte das bis weiter obenrauf gefüllt sein normalerweise ?
Ich weiß noch nicht, wie das alles zusammenhängt.
Werde natürlich hier noch weiter stöbern.
Aber die Pumpe, die ich entnehmen sollte, ist also nicht die im Teich, sondern da ist noch eine an dem Filter bzw unter diesem ?


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Okt. 2018)

Das ist alles ein bisschen schwer von Außerhalb zu beurteilen.
Die Pumpe im Teich würde ich auf jeden Fall mal sauber machen. Unabhängig von einer anderen Pumpe.
Das in dem Fass ist sicher ein Filter. Der hat einen Zulaufschlauch und einen Ablauf.
Dazu muss es auch eine Pumpe geben. Da ein zweites Kabel da ist, vermute ich dass dieses zu der Pumpe des Filters führt.  Jedenfalls ist es gut, wenn schon so lange nichts mehr am Teich gemacht wurde, mal die elektrisch betriebenen Geräte zu überprüfen und zu reinigen, damit sie weiterhin funktionieren.
Den Filter würde ich jetzt, wie ich schon sagte nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen. Den kannst Du dann in Ruhe überprüfen und bis zur nächsten Saison in sauberem Zustand frostfrei überwintern.

Die üblichen Arbeiten im Herbst sind:
abgestorbene Pflanzen entfernen.
Laubeintrag möglichst vermeiden oder eingetragenes Laub weitgehend entfernen.
Aber damit auch nicht übertreiben.
Frostempfindliche Geräte aus dem Wasser nehmen, reinigen und frostfrei lagern.
Normalerweise nimmt man auch überschüssige Pflanzenbestände heraus und entfernt Mulm vom Boden aber dazu ist es meiner Meinung nach jetzt zu spät und das würde mehr schaden als nutzen.
So wie das aussieht kommt der Teich auch so gut über den Winter.

vielleicht ist da aber auch jemand anderer Meinung.

Sieht man denn noch Fische herumschwimmen? 

Mach doch morgen mal Fotos.


----------



## EquusIgnifer (3. Okt. 2018)

OK, heute konnte ich so richtig mit der Teicherei beginnen und etwas schaffen.

Für Bilder war es heute hier zu trüb, aber eines hänge ich an, damit man sieht, wie groß der Unterschied jetzt ist von der
Pumpenleistung her, es kam ja fast nix mehr raus vorher.
Die Pumpe in der Mitte (mit dem Auslaß nach oben) habe ich zerlegt und gereinigt von Algen und Rückständen, den Filter mit Gartenschlauch
durchgespült und den fast völlig verstopften Schnorchelauslaß gereinigt - Pumpe läuft jetzt wieder bestens.

Ich habe etwas von verschiedenen Aufsätzen gehört, die es für den Auslaß geben soll, damit das Wasser sich feiner verteilt und nicht so "plump"
herausplatscht.  Sowas würde ich gut finden, muß mich mal danach umsehen.
Hätte deswegen den Schnorchel-Durchmesser nachschauen sollen, aber das fiel mir erst hinterher ein.

Die andere Pumpe habe ich jetzt vom Strom getrennt und das Filtergehäuse im Faß entnommen und geöffnet.
Unter dem Filter (eine Lage) sind etliche kleine Plastikröhrchen verteilt, was wohl als Abstandshalter dient, damit
dieser nicht auf dem Boden aufliegt.
Im Frühjahr werde ich dann einen neuen Filter einsetzen (lieber zwei Lagen übereinander ?) und etwas von dem Zeo-Bakter-Lith darauf, das ich hier
gefunden habe. 

Der Verlauf der Schlauchzuleitung zum Filtergehäuse (um die Pumpe zu finden), war erst mal gar nicht so einfach auszumachen.
Vor dem Faß läuft der Schlauch unterhalb der Steinfläche in ein stabiles Plastikrohr, welches unterhalb der Folie verschwindet.

Ob das Rohr so unter der Folie unter dem Teichboden geradeaus durchläuft, oder im Bogen außenherum, kann man nicht erkennen.
Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches ist der Schlauch, in einem flexiblen Wellrohr, wiederzufinden.
Jedenfalls taucht er von dort aus ab, wie auch die Stromzuleitung.
Durch ziehen am Schlauch und gleichzeitiges Herumfischen mit dem Kescher ließ sich die Pumpe nicht finden bzw nicht herausziehen.
Sie sitzt dafür zu fest, vielleicht wird sie von den Seerosen festgehalten.
Stärker ziehen wollte ich nicht, sitzt schon gut fest - ich denke, ich werde im Frühjahr mal den größten Teil Wasser abpumpen, und dann im Zuge der Reinigung die Pumpe
entnehmen und frisch machen.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich seit heute - nachdem ich jetzt mit der eigenen Arbeit begonnen habe - erstmals das Gefühl, daß das "mein" Teich ist, und Spaß am Ergebnis meines ersten Herumwurstelns....


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Okt. 2018)

Na das ist doch ein schöner Anfang und der richtige Einstieg.


----------



## Michael H (4. Okt. 2018)

Hallo
Wieder einer mehr , der mit dem Teich -Virus infiziert wurde .....
Weiter so ....


----------

